# Valve Junior Head



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Talking about cheap amps, not that anyone was, but Epiphone has released a head version of the 5 watt Valve Junior. In the US, you cant get it for $99US. People who have it say the noise problem has been solved. Others bought it so they could have a bushell of fun tearing it apart and modding it. 

Anyone up here got one or curious??

http://www.epiphone.com/default.asp?ProductID=269&CollectionID=13


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been wanting to check one of these out. Anyone know what they sell for in Canada?


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Can't wait to try this out!
i hope the local stores have it


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw it at L&M for a little over 150 CDN.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's what's going on in the Epiphone forum:

http://www.gibson.com/products/epiphone/forum/toast.asp?sub=show&action=posts&fid=4&tid=130338

Here's what's happening on thegearnet.

http://thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=137804&highlight=Valve+Junior

http://thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=107781&highlight=Valve+Junior


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> I saw it at L&M for a little over 150 CDN.


Given the Current X-change rate, that means $128.99 American. Compared to $99.99 in the US. Someone is making extra at our expense.


----------



## Q_L_R (Mar 13, 2006)

Could be wrong, but I'm guessing duty, etc., so thank the :2guns: CCRA. Have you filed your taxes yet?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Q_L_R said:


> Could be wrong, but I'm guessing duty, etc., so thank the :2guns: CCRA.


Might be due to whole sale price charge by the Canadian Distributor - Yorkville Sound.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Apparently the head version fixes the hum problem in the combo - although I have read that the combos manufactured after Dec 2005 have that hum issue resolved. Anyone know about that? I'm considering getting one of these for a basement practice amp...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Canadian distributor has decided not to bring the Valve Jr, Head into Canada. They are just sticking with the combo only. Go figure.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I priced one from Musicians Friend-total came to $160 US-but you would have to add brokerage fees,GST-just can't win


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> I priced one from Musicians Friend-total came to $160 US-but you would have to add brokerage fees,GST-just can't win


I guess that's what happens when you're Canadjuns. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well they must be available in Canada now because L&M in Calgary has one sitting on display. I almost bought it yesterday, so I could mess with it and do the upgrades. Once again I held the GAS down. :tongue:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

our little local music store told me yesterday that they had two on the way in and they should be here first of the week. I can't wait to try one.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought one last month at L&M and have already made a couple of mods. Best $150.00 amp I ever bought, and with the mods, sounds more like a $300.00 amp!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My bud with the VJ head just got a ToneBone Hot British pedal. Sounds great into the VJ through his 4x12.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I bought one last month at L&M and have already made a couple of mods. Best $150.00 amp I ever bought, and with the mods, sounds more like a $300.00 amp!


What were the mods????????? Thxz.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

These are to mods that I'm following. I got these from the "18watter.com" web site. The discussion on the valve Jr. is currently 64 pages long and these are the most recommended mods. 

The very first thing that I did was swap the tubes it came with - 20% improvement. The first real mod that I did was putting a toggle switch across R6 which acts as a gain boost when shorted. Then I replaced R7 with a 500k pot which allows me to dial in or out the gain. Unbelievable inprovement with just these 3 changes. Here's the direct quote from pg 30 of the thread: 

"The minimum mods I would recommend, would be: 
R1 1meg 
R2 10K 
R6 shorted out 
R7 91k, or replaced with 500K or 250k pot, for Gain control 
R8 1k or 1.5k (the exact value doesn't matter too much) 
R9 620 ohms 
R14 240 ohms 
R10 1K 3W 
C3 3.3uf (or anything between 2uF to 4.7uF to your taste) 
C4 3.3uF ( .......................... ditto ..............................) 
C5 1000uF "

I've also gone one step further and replaced the output transformer with a Hammond 125DSE for that last push of tone. Let me know if you need schematics, suppliers, etc... for the Toronto area or maybe you know some that I don't.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I called Avenue Guitars in Edmonton and they said they are sold but have more coming soon. I'm getting me one. For that price, I think a guy should just have one!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I wish they offered a 10-15 watt version of both the head and the combo. They do have the Epi Valve Standard, but it has those goofy DSP effects on it. I'd love something as simple as the Jr, but a little higher wattage.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I wish they offered a 10-15 watt version of both the head and the combo. They do have the Epi Valve Standard, but it has those goofy DSP effects on it. I'd love something as simple as the Jr, but a little higher wattage.


You know for a little more power and cash, I'd step into the Fender Pro Jr., with a good speaker and tubes it's a great sounding little amp. Much better than Blues Jr. IMO.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You know for a little more power and cash, I'd step into the Fender Pro Jr., with a good speaker and tubes it's a great sounding little amp. Much better than Blues Jr. IMO.



...i agree 100%!

-dh


----------



## axpro (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree as well, the Pro Junior has a nice sort of "uncomplicated" sound....

The valve Jr is nice though, I modded mine up, dropped the amount of gain in each stage as well, and it sound WAY better.... running it into a 1x15 eminence Big-Ben..... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I agree the Pro Jr. is nice, but I like the overall look of the Epi's.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

How much is the Pro Jr. ????


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> How much is the Pro Jr. ????


If memory serves around $400


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> How much is the Pro Jr. ????



$369 at Steve's in TO. Capsule has an almost minit looking used one for $325


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats still more that double what I paid for the Valve Jr. with my mods. I agree the Pro Jr. is a fine amp but for the price the Valve Jr. is extremely attractive.


----------



## jeffg (Sep 14, 2006)

*where can i buy in ontario?*

L&M is the only place that seems to carry it, but they're out of stock locally (KW).

Anybody else sell it ? 

Or can anyone recommend an online source that ships to canada

Thanks


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> These are to mods that I'm following. I got these from the "18watter.com" web site. The discussion on the valve Jr. is currently 64 pages long and these are the most recommended mods.
> 
> The very first thing that I did was swap the tubes it came with - 20% improvement. The first real mod that I did was putting a toggle switch across R6 which acts as a gain boost when shorted. Then I replaced R7 with a 500k pot which allows me to dial in or out the gain. Unbelievable inprovement with just these 3 changes. Here's the direct quote from pg 30 of the thread:
> 
> ...


Did you have to readjust the bias when you changed out the tubes ? And yes where did you pick up the Hammond 125DSE ?? It is one that I will do for sure.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For anyone in the US at this moment. I heard that Guitar Centers are selling them for $79.99 US this weekend.


----------

